# Texas City Dike Fishing Report



## paver (Mar 5, 2006)

Fyi....for anyone wanting to wade the Texas City Dike area tomorrow. I waded the base of the TC Dike, behind Anita's baitcamp. Water color was trout green, plenty of bait (Mullet & Shad), some fish slicks popping up. I threw everything but the kitchen sink and caught one small speck. I tried topwaters, soft plastic, silver spoon and Gulp under a popping cork. Better luck next time.


----------



## Rex22 (Jan 26, 2007)

Did you try any live bait? Going in the morning, I'll post up if its worthwhile..


----------



## paver (Mar 5, 2006)

No live Shrimp. There were plenty of other waders throwing live shrimp, but no bites. I also saw 10 to 12 yakers in deeper water throwing live bait, and no bites. I fished from 6am to 9am. The fish had an extreme case of lock-jaw.


----------



## Want2Fish (Aug 12, 2005)

Falling tide with good water color, known good structure, slicks & lots of bait in the water, inside the solunar window...??? The fish must have been sleeping-in on the bottom...or, on summer vacation in EBay! Better luck next time.


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

I will have to agree with ya, I fished the jetty's Saturday did not catch the 1st trout! very unnusual. I caught 1 red 2 drum. went and caught a few sharks under the poggies, threw them all back then went back to the jetties without a bite live ant atries. The moon gods were not being very nice! Plan on hitting the jettys again on Thursday.


----------



## XtremeAngler (Jun 17, 2007)

I went to Mosquito Island last Wednesday with similar conditions. There was no wind, the bay was slicked over, and the water was so clear I could see my feet in waist deep water. Me and my buddy fished before work and only had one 22 inch trout to show for it. We were throwing plastics and also caught a few dinks. There were several people with live shrimp and only one guy caught maybe 4 specks, with at least half of those too small. Bait was everywhere! It was a very frustrating morning. They're just not biting right now for some reason. My guess was the slack tides.


----------

